# postfix exit status 127

## cpdsaorg

I get this message in  /var/log/messages whenever I try to start postfix. can anyone point me in the right direction??

```

Oct  4 11:07:31 fsz10 postfix/master[4003]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr pid 27772 exit status 127

Oct  4 11:07:31 fsz10 postfix/master[4003]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr: bad command startup -- throttling

```

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Trying to guess: You just installed Postfix and didn't yet run postalias /etc/postfix/aliases command. If this is the case, do it, and then restart Postfix.

----------

## cpdsaorg

this must be bad:

```
# postalias /etc/postfix/aliases

postalias: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Re-emerge Postfix and then try again.

----------

## cpdsaorg

I reemerged and this is what I got  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Oct  6 17:03:01 fsz10 postfix/local[31955]: fatal: open database /etc/mail/alias
> 
> es.db: No such file or directory
> 
> Oct  6 17:03:02 fsz10 postfix/master[4003]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/lo
> ...

 

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

So now you have the problem I suspected in my first reply.   :Laughing: 

Please run postalias /etc/postfix/aliases again and then restart Postfix.

----------

## cpdsaorg

tried it and got this...

```
# postalias /etc/postfix/aliases

postalias: fatal: open /etc/postfix/aliases: No such file or directory
```

then i did a search for aliases and found it here

```
# /etc/mail/aliases
```

so I ran this:

 *Quote:*   

> # postalias /etc/mail/aliases

 

then I tried to start the mail server again and got this.

```
# /etc/init.d/postfix start

 * Starting postfix ...                                                   [ !! ]
```

so I checked the log file and got really confused..

 *Quote:*   

> Oct  8 13:22:54 fsz10 postfix/postfix-script: fatal: the Postfix mail system is
> 
> already running

 

When I try to stop it it says that it is not running and when I try to start it it says that it is already running. so i zaped it...

```
 # /etc/init.d/postfix zap

 * Manually resetting postfix to stopped state.
```

then tried starting it again to no avail...  :Sad:  it still says that it is not running and when I try to start it it says that it is already running.

is there a way to completely uninstall postfix including config files so that I can start over or somehow set all config files to the default setting??

----------

## cpdsaorg

I uninstalled postfix completely including deleting any files or directories called postfix, unless they were in the portage directory. 

Reinstalling after this it worked again.

----------

